# para além de



## Vincinou

Hello,

I'm not sure what "para além de" means in the following context:"Sugere-se que esta avaliaçao, para além de minimamente desenvolvida, venha a ser apresentada num quadro resumo". Does it mean "in addition to" or "instead of"???
Thanks for your help!


----------



## mnajan

In this context:
"para além de" = "rather than"


----------



## Outsider

"Apart/aside from" or "in addition to".


----------



## Vincinou

Thanks to both of you although I will have to choose between the Brazilian and the Portuguese versions!!!


----------



## Outsider

There is no appreciable difference between the two, as far as I am aware.


----------



## Vincinou

In the first case, I understand that only a table has to be made and in the second case that a table has to be made in addition to a short description. please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Outsider

Vincinou said:


> In the first case, I understand that only a table has to be made and in the second case that a table has to be made in addition to a short description.


The latter interpretation is the right one. I daresay *Mnajan* misunderstood the sentence.


----------



## Vincinou

OK, muito obrigada.


----------



## Luis2008

Esse texto provavelmente foi escrito em português lusitano, não é comum aqui no Brasil usarmos tal expressão (para além de) dessa forma, fica um pouco estranho.


----------



## Outsider

Ah, daí talvez o desentendimento!


----------



## quasiluso

Olá a todos,

há uma diferenca entre *para além de* e *além de*?

obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Assim, sem uma frase para ajudar, _para além de_ eu usaria referindo a lugar, mesmo assim me sai confusa a frase: ele vive para além de Marrakesh.
E, _além de_ como besides that...


----------



## Carfer

Em abstracto, julgo que não. Pelo menos nas situações em que mais frequentemente encontro as expressões (enumerações argumentativas, do género 'por esta razão, por aquela, etc... e (para) além disso) elas significam o mesmo. 
_'Vive para além de Marrakesh'_ não seria estranho no português de Portugal, em todo o caso julgo que será mais frequente ouvir _'vive para lá de Marrakesh'._ Independentemente disso, mesmo nesta acepção, parece-me que é indiferente usar '_além de'_ ou _'para além de'_, ainda que a segunda seja mais frequente.


----------



## Outsider

Com verbos de movimento, acho que pode haver uma diferença. 

"Ele viajou para além da fronteira" --> Ele atravessou a fronteira  e foi mais além.

"Ele viajou além da fronteira" --> Ele fez uma viagem do outro lado da fronteira.


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Com verbos de movimento, acho que pode haver uma diferença.


 
Sim, tem razão, Outsider.


----------



## Outsider

Se bem que...

_...foram ainda além da Taprobana.​_


----------



## gvergara

Olá, poderiam nos fornecer com uma tradução para a oração original? Não entendo seu significado  _It is suggested that this evaluation, apart from having been developed minimally, should be presented as/ in a summary chart_"


----------



## gvergara

Olá:

Então aqui poderia ser utilizado apenas _além de_ em vez de _para além de_? 
_Adalberto Alves, no seu “Dicionário de Arabismos na Língua Portuguesa”, esclarece que a influência da língua Árabe, *para além d*os seus aspectos evidentes ou visíveis [...] deve considerar todos aqueles que chegam ao português de forma "encapotada"_.
Fonte

Desde já obrigado,

Gonzalo


----------



## Vincinou

gvergara said:


> Olá, poderiam nos fornecer com uma tradução para a oração original? Não entendo seu significado  _It is suggested that this evaluation, apart from having been developed minimally, should be presented as/ in a summary chart_"



In fact I had to translate it into French and I opted for : il est suggéré que cette évaluation, outre une brève description, soit présentée sous forme de tableau. (It is suggested that this evaluation, in addition to a short description, should be presented as/in a table"


----------



## gvergara

Maintenant je comprends ! Merci de l'explication !


----------



## Vanda

> _Adalberto Alves, no seu “Dicionário de Arabismos na Língua Portuguesa”, esclarece que a influência da língua Árabe, *para além d*os seus aspectos evidentes ou visíveis [...] deve considerar todos aqueles que chegam ao português de forma "encapotada"_.


apenas ''_além de''? = sim_


----------

